# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  جوجل تجلب ميزة العد المباشر للكلمات إلى خدمة Google Docs

## mohamed73

تُعد Google Docs بديلاً رائعًا ومجانيًا للتطبيقات المدفوعة مثل  Microsoft Word. وعلاوة على ذلك، فهي عبارة عن خدمة تستند على السحابة، مما  يعني أنه ستكون لديك دائمًا نسخة إحتياطية وستتمكن دائمًا من الوصول إليها  في أي وقت وفي أي مكان. بالتأكيد، قد تكون هناك بعض الميزات غير المتوفرة  مقارنة مع التطبيقات الإنتاجية الأخرى مثل Microsoft Word، ولكنها لا تزال  خدمة مجانية وتُنجز المهمة.
 الخبر السار لمستخدمي Google Docs هو أنه يبدو أن شركة جوجل ستجلب ميزة  جديدة للخدمة، وهذه الميزة هي العداد المباشر للكلمات. في السابق، إذا كنت  تريد معرفة عدد الكلمات أو الأحرف الموجودة في المستند، فيجب عليك سحب ميزة  عد الكلمات يدويًا. 
 ومع ذلك، مع هذه الميزة الجديدة، لن تضطر إلى ذلك، ويمكنك أن ترى العداد  المباشر للكلمات في الركن السفلي من المستند والذي يستمر في تحديث نفسه مع  مواصلتك تحرير المستند. وفقا لشركة جوجل، فقد صرحت بالقول : ” لقد سمعنا  أن عرض هذه المعلومة مفيد للمستخدمين الذين يعملون على مستندات تتطلب وجود  حد أدنى أو أقصى للكلمات “.
 بدأت شركة جوجل في إطلاق هذه الميزة للمستخدمين، ولكن إذا لم ترها بعد،  فلا داعي للقلق، فهي ستصل إليك عاجلا أو آجلاً. وقبل الختام، نود أن نشير  إلى أن هذه الميزة ستصل إلى جميع مستخدمي Google Docs بدون إستثناء في شهر  أكتوبر المقبل. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

